# Police Dog Drop Out?



## Raizo

I was browsing a few websites and came across one that had a dog listed as "Police dog drop out". 
Apart from any kind of physical issues, what are some of the reasons why a dog might drop out of a police training program?

Here's the link to the dog dubbed a "drop out",

Companion Dogs

=) He sure is a handsome fella. :wub:


----------



## pache11

There are too many reasons a GSD can be washed out of police training.

No protection drive. Nerves. Too sharp. Injury. etc.

I would contact them and ask why he didn't make it.


----------



## sagelfn

Could be a number of reasons

May not have enough drive to do work, may not have strong enough nerves, solid temperament, etc.. 

Dogs not cut out for K9 work could still be great sport dogs. I would not say they are suitable for a "pet" home.


----------



## Raizo

0.0 Ah, thank you, good advice from you both! I just wanted to have a general idea about what might cause a dog to drop out -- I will see if I can contact them to ask directly.

I wish they would add even a sentence of information about him, though. =/ Just judging by the picture alone he looks like a nice dog, and I think a member or two may have a dog from Connecticut Canine Services, but don't quote me on that.

I'll try to get an email out on Monday maybe.


----------



## pache11

I still kick myself for not adopting a police shepherd washout that a friend brought to the flying field(radio control planes). I was living in an apartment at the time with a no dog policy. I worked with the foster for a week with her before she was adopted. She had the best obedience I had ever seen before that time. You could put her into a down on a table, leave the area, and she wouldn't move until released. She really wanted to please her handler. She washed out because she wouldn't bite and would accept commands from just about anybody. She was adopted by a family that had her for 12 years and they still rave about her.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x

I love how when i clicked "more info" on one of the personal protection dogs, on the next page it said "ask a question about *this product*"


----------



## Emoore

x0emiroxy0x said:


> I love how when i clicked "more info" on one of the personal protection dogs, on the next page it said "ask a question about *this product*"


Probably just means they're using a generic website builder.


----------



## Raizo

x0emiroxy0x said:


> I love how when i clicked "more info" on one of the personal protection dogs, on the next page it said "ask a question about *this product*"


Yeah I saw that too, and definitely took that the wrong way for a few seconds before I realized it was probably just the standard format of the website builder they used, like Emoore said. 

Awww, Pache11 that's good to hear! I'm glad the family she ended up with loved her so much.  Maybe this guy will be like the dog you described? An email is definitely going out Monday. 

I'm curious though, if dogs that are police drop outs can adjust to an active pet home fairly well. Does anyone else know of a police dog drop out who might've gone to an active pet home?


----------



## robinhuerta

You know.... many Police K9's live with their partner(s) and their family....including children.


----------



## Raizo

robinhuerta said:


> You know.... many Police K9's live with their partner(s) and their family....including children.


o_o wow. I feel kinda dumb for not realizing that. :blush:
Never mind about the above question then, ^^"" erm...

I've only met, well, _knew_ of one police dog, and he lived in the basement of my friend's house during 5th grade (his grandfather was a retired cop). They called him Fax, and he used to bark constantly, and it was the kind of scary booming bark that made the hairs on the back of my neck stand up. Of course, all that barking came from behind the door to the basement, and not seeing and just _hearing_ Fax made him scarier than he was.

=/ I never did get the chance to meet him.


----------



## robinhuerta

Madeline....the 2 recent young dogs that we sold to the facility for Police K9's...both were raised in homes with children.
One dog actually was shown in the young classes in the German Style Conformation shows and placed VP1 and VP2.
Both dogs were sold to the departments between the ages of 13mos & 15mos.
They are both active, working, Police K9's that live with their handlers & families, here in Illinois.
*Currently, we are growing up a male puppy (from a recent litter)...for K9 candidates this fall.*...he too...will be shown later this year.
Robin


----------



## Jessiewessie99

He is a handsome fellow.


----------



## Raizo

robinhuerta said:


> Madeline....the 2 recent young dogs that we sold to the facility for Police K9's...both were raised in homes with children.
> One dog actually was shown in the young classes in the German Style Conformation shows and placed VP1 and VP2.
> Both dogs were sold to the departments between the ages of 13mos & 15mos.
> They are both active, working, Police K9's that live with their handlers & families, here in Illinois.
> *Currently, we are growing up a male puppy (from a recent litter)...for K9 candidates this fall.*...he too...will be shown later this year.
> Robin


Wow! That's very impressive! K9 candidates is a competition, correct?
=)


----------



## robinhuerta

No....it's not a competition.
Being a K9 candidate...means passing the tests & certifications required to be a Police K9.
*Although...some facilities have competitions for active handlers and their dogs...kinda like the K9 Olympics.*
There is also a Police K9 Nationals...that is a competitive venue for Police K9s & handlers.
Robin


----------



## DolphinGirl

I work with a woman and her husband is a K9 officer. So they have that GSD and they have a "drop out: that was more lover and less drive. Kathy said he is the best dog and very protective of just her. He just was not driven enough.


----------



## ladylaw203

Raizo said:


> I was browsing a few websites and came across one that had a dog listed as "Police dog drop out".
> Apart from any kind of physical issues, what are some of the reasons why a dog might drop out of a police training program?


 
Depends. If we want them as a dual purpose patrol/narc dog the dog might not have had enough retrieve/hunt drive. His nerves might not have been solid enough for the bitework. etc. also hips might not be good enough.


----------



## carmspack

this dog like the others on the web site are not certified police dogs , they are presented as potentials -- it seems to me the one being discussed did not make the cut to even present and run through an evaluation. That at least is honest of the broker -- .


----------



## Sasha's Dad

My mother had a Belgian Malinois for many years, he was dismissed from training as he cried like a baby whenever he was put in the car. I am glad though, he was a very faithful and protective companion for my mom. He has since passed away, but is missed by all.


----------



## pache11

Talked with Gary at Connecticut Canine Services about Chalodo. He is an imported shepherd that is a bit nervy for police work. He is good with people. He is not sharp and has done bite work, but just doesn't have strong enough nerves for police work. His x-rays (hip&elbow) are fine. He is green and will need obedience training.


----------

